# Kinesio tape for knee pain??



## Andrew L (Apr 20, 2011)

Has anyone tried using Kinesio tape or leukotape while recovering from knee pain? If so, what are your thoughts?


----------



## tuffguy1500 (Jul 17, 2008)

If you're already injured, it might not help at all. Depending on the injury, K tape will apply some additional support/alignment, but it's not much more than a bandaid on a severed arm. I've found that K tape works best when taped before an event; or after a long effort, taping before bed and sleeping on it. I've used it for knees, IT issues, fibular head stability, sprained ankles and shin splint prevention. It's not miracle tape, but it does make enough of a difference for me to keep using it.


----------



## Andrew L (Apr 20, 2011)

I am getting re-fit on my bike this week so it should hopefully start to get better...basically I was hoping to ride pain free while it was healing and have heard great things about kinesio tape. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Amado (Oct 20, 2011)

Thanks for the heads up


----------



## alexb618 (Aug 24, 2006)

this tape is great if you have pain caused by excess weight in your back pocket


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

for overuse type injuries, it has provided me with some relief.

get the black, it looks cooler than the flesh tone.


----------



## Andrew L (Apr 20, 2011)

alexb618 said:


> this tape is great if you have pain caused by excess weight in your back pocket


It's really cheap...picked up 10 yards for $8.


----------



## Brandon351 (Oct 28, 2010)

I have had knee issues since I was a kid, and I keep jacking them up more as I get older. There are times I don't ride because of knee pain. So after reading up on it, I finally got a big role of kenisio tape about a month ago and I have absolutely nothing but good things to say about it.


----------



## saird (Aug 19, 2008)

Brandon351 said:


> I have had knee issues since I was a kid, and I keep jacking them up more as I get older. There are times I don't ride because of knee pain. So after reading up on it, I finally got a big role of kenisio tape about a month ago and I have absolutely nothing but good things to say about it.




Tried riding fixed cleats? Pedal float is a horrible 90s marketing gimmick :mad2:


----------

